# Kinect xbox et Parallels Desktop



## YSG (18 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Pour le boulot (médical), je dois utiliser une kinect xbox. Mon logiciel médical est Adibas, qui ne fonctionne que sous windows.
J'ai un MacBook Air sous Sierra, Parallels desktop où est virtualisé Windows.
Le logiciel Adibas fonctionne très bien avec ma VM. Par contre la Kinect xbox n'est pas reconnue au niveau des périphériques. Usuellement ma VM me demande à la connexion d'une clé usb, imprimante ou autre périphérique sur quel univers je veux le faire fonctionner (Mac ou VM). Le driver SDK 2.0 est bien installé avec Adibas.
Donc un problème de pilote? De paramètre?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2018)

Peut-être voir du coté du site officiel, j'ai trouvé ceci…
- http://kb.parallels.com/en/122993
- http://kb.parallels.com/en/111725
- http://kb.parallels.com/en/120389

Mais avec ta console, il ne faut pas un adaptateur USB ?


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2018)

Tu poses la même question dans le forum officiel… https://forum.parallels.com/threads/kinect-xbox-and-parallels-desktop.343853/ …et encore sans réponse.


----------



## YSG (18 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Mais avec ta console, il ne faut pas un adaptateur USB ?




En fait je n'ai pas de console xbox, uniquement la kinect xbox (qui est le capteur sensoriel). Elle se branche en usb3 sur le Mac avec une prise spéciale que j'ai.


----------



## YSG (18 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Tu poses la même question dans le forum officiel… https://forum.parallels.com/threads/kinect-xbox-and-parallels-desktop.343853/ …et encore sans réponse.



Oui, j'ai posté dans mon très mauvais anglais sur le site de Parallels Desktop...☺️


----------



## YSG (18 Février 2018)

Merci pour tes liens, je viens de regarder.
Pour celui-ci  http://kb.parallels.com/en/111725 , mon MBA détecte bien la connexion sur le port usb3 de la xbox NUI sensor.
Par contre Parallels Desktop ne présente rien dans ses préférences périphériques. C'est bien cela qui me chagrine. Une histoire de pilote Parallels Desktop peut-être.
En tout cas merci de ton aide et ta réactivité.


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2018)

YSG a dit:


> En fait je n'ai pas de console xbox, uniquement la kinect xbox (qui est le capteur sensoriel). Elle se branche en usb3 sur le Mac avec une prise spéciale que j'ai.


Officiellement la production de la caméra Kinect a été arrêtée en octobre 2017.

Sur ton site officiel pour ton logiciel Adibas, il préconise cette version... https://www.microsoft.com/es-es/sto...pivot:overviewtab&activetab=pivot:overviewtab

A priori, pas de problème particulier, on trouve ce qu'il faut sur le site officiel... http://physicaltech.com/soutien/?lang=fr

Qui plus est, la vidéo d'installation est sur YouTube...






Si tout est correct en installation de ton coté, je ne vois qu'un problème logiciel via la connexion USB. Et là, il faudrait relancer le forum de Parallels Desktop, car c'est un peu spécial.

*Edit :* information non négligeable, sur le site officiel, il préconise l'installation et l'utilisation dans une version de Windows installée via Boot Camp.


----------



## YSG (18 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Officiellement la production de la caméra Kinect a été arrêtée en octobre 2017.
> 
> Sur ton site officiel pour ton logiciel Adibas, il préconise cette version... https://www.microsoft.com/es-es/store/d/Sensor-Kinect-para-Xbox-One/91HQ5578VKSC?s_kwcid=AL!4249!3!164583324932!!!g!361032716357!&amp;WT.mc_id=es_datafeed_pla_google_pointitsem_xbox&amp;ef_id=WS2ejAAAAGvHRC3K:20170619102817:s&amp;activetab=pivotverviewtab&activetab=pivotverviewtab
> 
> ...



Oui j'ai tout acheté selon les recommandations de ce site.Je les connais bien qui plus est. Le logiciel Adibas fonctionne très bien sous Parallels Desktop, sous windows. Maintenant, il faut que le capteur xbox soit reconnu...


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2018)

Relis la fin de la réponse #7, car je l'ai édité.


----------



## YSG (18 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Relis la fin de la réponse #7, car je l'ai édité.



Oups, effectivement je n'avais pas bien lu la fin. Je suis pas fan de BootCamp car je ne peux pas rester sur mon univers Mac avec d'autres logiciels pro qui fonctionnent eux sous Mac.
Je venais à l'instant de tester avec KinectConfigure, qui teste dans ma machine virtuelle la connexion du capteur xbox. Voilà la réponse:  "Graphic Processor : No Direct 11 capable GPU detected."


----------



## YSG (18 Février 2018)

Pourquoi cela ne fonctionnerait pas sous Parallels Desktop mais sur BootCamp?


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2018)

YSG a dit:


> Pourquoi cela ne fonctionnerait pas sous Parallels Desktop mais sur BootCamp?


Que ce soit avec Parallels Desktop ou VMware, les deux meilleurs logiciels de virtualisation, ils ne peuvent qu'émuler une carte graphique que logiciellement sans jamais exploiter la puce ou carte graphique d'un Mac. Je n'en suis pas sûr à 100 %, mais j'ai le sentiment que ton problème vient justement de la partie graphique. Problème qu'il n'y aura pas dans une partition créée par Boot Camp, puisque la version de Windows exploitera bien la puce ou carte graphique du Mac utilisé.

A confirmer par le support officiel de ton logiciel, envoie-leur un email pour le savoir.


----------



## YSG (18 Février 2018)

Merci grandement pour ton aide très claire. Je ne suis pas un spécialiste informatique du tout. Et là, tu réponds très simplement et intelligiblement pour moi.


----------



## YSG (19 Février 2018)

Pour clore mon sujet, voilà la réponse que Parallels Desktop m'a donné. Il ne fonctionne que jusqu'à Direct 10 et donc pas ... 11 comme nécessaire dans mon cas. Donc passage obligatoire par BootCamp.
Encore merci pour ta précieuse aide.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2018)

YSG a dit:


> Pour clore mon sujet, voilà la réponse que Parallels Desktop m'a donné. Il ne fonctionne que jusqu'à Direct 10 et donc pas ... 11 comme nécessaire dans mon cas. Donc passage obligatoire par BootCamp.
> Encore merci pour ta précieuse aide.


C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, car DirectX utilise une puce ou carte graphique et bloque avec une émulation. Tu sais donc ce qu'il te reste à faire via Boot Camp.

Mais je vais en rajouter un peu, une machine virtuelle prend malgré tout pas mal de place, entre 25 et 35 Go selon les logiciels d'installés. Tu as un MBA et je suppose que le SSD est d'une petite taille, genre 120 ou 128 Go. Dans ce cas de figure, ça va être chaud, car Apple préconise une taille minimale de 55 Go pour la création temporaire de Windows avant son installation.


----------



## YSG (19 Février 2018)

Oui, j'avais vu les recommandations d'Apple sur ce sujet et effectivement c'est un 128 Go...
Tu préconises quoi? Un nouvel achat...


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2018)

Pas forcément, mais tout dépendra de ce que tu fais avec ton MBA, du moins pour la partie stockage de tes données personnelles et/ou de travail. Tu pourrais faire 2 partitions égales de 64 Go de manière à ce que chaque OS soit à l'aise pour travailler et stocker toutes tes données personnelles et/ou de travail dans un disque USB pour ne pas saturer celui qui est en interne.

Dans ce cas de figure, il faudra que ledit disque USB soit formaté en exFAT, format qui sera visible/lisible/inscriptible dans les deux systèmes sans logiciel tiers, et de pouvoir connecter indifféremment ce disque USB sur n'importe quel PC ou Mac autre que ton MBA.


----------



## YSG (19 Février 2018)

Merci pour tes idées. J'utilisais de toute façon pour mes différentes bibliothèques un DDE pour alléger le MBA.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2018)

Autre interrogation, tu as un MBA, oui mais, de quelle année ?

S'il est récent, c'est à dire après 2014, tu pourras utiliser un fichier .iso de Windows 10. Après 2012, tu pourras installer une version de Windows 10 mais avec un lecteur externe de DVD et un DVD de Windows 10 gravé depuis un vrai PC. Avant 2012, ce ne sera que Windows 7 et obligatoirement avec un lecteur de DVD externe et un DVD de Windows 7 gravé depuis un vrai PC.

Comme quoi les choses ne sont pas forcément simples avec certains modèles.


----------



## YSG (19 Février 2018)

Achat 08/2016.


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2018)

YSG a dit:


> Achat 08/2016.


Donc pas de souci avec Windows 10 et un fichier .iso de chez Microsoft, ça fait gagner du temps en installation.


----------

